# Code help!!!!!



## sblanchard (Oct 12, 2009)

Dr. Did primary tonsillectomy and a secondary adenoidectomy( child had adenoids removed with previous surgery) the facility coded with code 42820. Should tonsillectomy  code  42825 and adenoidectomy 42835 be used instead.   

Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## magnolia1 (Oct 12, 2009)

Refer to the second question on the website below:

http://health-information.advanceweb.com/Editorial/Content/Editorial.aspx?CC=195532


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, I agree w/ 2 codes


----------



## sbenden719 (Oct 13, 2009)

you would only bill the 42820


----------

